# Rental Abuse



## pez (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow, this guy really trashed this rental at Burning Man :O


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2016)

Aww, they're just giving Lens Rentals what they deserve.    


"Hey mom. . .. .yeah, I need you to send me some more money, . . . . . . well, about 3 grand. . . . . . for what?. . . . . a camera.  . I know you bought me a camera already. . .I know. . . this isn't my camera. .  . . well you didn't think I'd take my camera to the Burn did you?. . . . . . .oh,  just send me the money already will you. . . . and hurry up. . . . . . . .thanks. . . . . . . dinner next week?  can't,  I think there might be a protest somewhere, don't want to miss it. . . . . "  


Yeah, I kid.   But it was pretty stupid of them to do that.  As other commenters on that post pointed out,  you've got to be seriously negligent with your gear to get it that messed up, even out there.   I guess they live by the motto: drive it like a rental.


----------



## AKUK (Sep 17, 2016)

I saw this too. Incredible how much dust got into the body and how blasé the customer was, by returning the camera in that state too. Even if I was renting a camera, I'd still treat it with respect as it's not my property. Personally I think LensRentals should stipulate that if a camera or lens is to be used in such extreme or harsh environments, that a housing be rented with it to stop the dust getting in.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 17, 2016)

He'll obviously be charged for the repair.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2016)

Is it just me or do people confuse the words resistant and proof? Its like the new iPhone 7, I don't know HOW many times I saw it on Facebook, "OMG! The iPhone 7 is waterproof!!!" No, it's not. It's water _resistant_. Not waterproof. Two different things.


----------



## TriggerLoft (Sep 19, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Is it just me or do people confuse the words resistant and proof? Its like the new iPhone 7, I don't know HOW many times I saw it on Facebook, "OMG! The iPhone 7 is waterproof!!!" No, it's not. It's water _resistant_. Not waterproof. Two different things.


The arrogrance of society really does kill.


----------

